

Firefox Panorama: Tab Candy Evolved (now in Firefox 4 beta 4) - sp332
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/designing-tab-candy/

======
Ravenlock
I just loaded the tab with this article into a tab group in Panorama.

It felt GREAT.

Seriously, it's off to a really nice start. I very frequently mentally "put
away" a set of tabs to use later (things to show my wife, or items to compare
when shopping, or news stories I want to read) but then I have to remember
which tabs in the 20 or 30 I have open they are so I can revisit them, and it
takes up way too much mental space.

Being able to physically lay them out like paper piles on a desk and name them
is a great way to approach solving the problem, and I'm already enjoying using
it. There are some technical details I'm curious about (does it keep non-
active tab groups in memory? That seems like it could become unmanageable, but
I might want certain ones to still be "live", if they had updating info I
cared about), but I'm impressed with what I see so far.

------
plesn
So web browsers keep trying to do right what Windows-like window managers
messed up. (and I think they still need one think: the ability to split the
view to compare tabs)

